# threat display



## massaman (Jan 6, 2010)

Which mantis would have the most fearsome threat display?


----------



## Ch[email protected] (Jan 6, 2010)

This would fall in the personal option but i would say the Texas unicorns do it best (and most often).


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

Currently I have some budwing mantids that do it every time I mess with them.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> Currently I have some budwing mantids that do it every time I mess with them.


+1

My female has been dubbed jackie (aka Jackie Chan for her crazy lightning fast reflexes and "threat displays") by the family


----------



## -MK- (Jan 7, 2010)

The photos I've seen of Idolomantis doing the display look pretty fearsome. I've posted this link before but I think it's a great display, albeit different species:


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 7, 2010)

European mantises have a really cool threat display. I think the Idolomantis diabolica wins this though...

My baby African mantises have given me their threat display, but it's usually them pulling their arms tight and pointing at me with their antennae. It's so cute though!


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> European mantises have a really cool threat display.


I do like the sound they make.

One of the budwing females.


----------



## massaman (Jan 7, 2010)

kind of fearful of provoking my female asians into a threat display being how they could try to well pinch or bite me LOL and they do got a lock on me!


----------



## ismart (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice pic!  I cant wait for my female budwing to reach adulthood.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

ismart said:


> Nice pic!  I cant wait for my female budwing to reach adulthood.


+1

(dang two +1's in one thread... by me.... :lol: )


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 7, 2010)

If I didn't know that was a threat display, I'd say it looks like she's saying "Gimme a hug!"


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> I do like the sound they make.One of the budwing females.


Looks like half a threat display. When mine are really mad they spread their arms out perfectly straight, show their mandibles, and flatten their abdomen (not adult yet).


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Looks like half a threat display. When mine are really mad they spread their arms out perfectly straight, show their mandibles, and flatten their abdomen (not adult yet).


You're correct.

Some others I had:
















This pic cracks me up.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Love the 2nd and 4th shot..... the male in the background I can imagine is like "OH ######! Im screwed....."


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Love the 2nd and 4th shot..... the male in the background I can imagine is like "OH ######! Im screwed....."


The last one is my fav. "Maybe if I make myself small she won't see me."


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

Love that set of pics, Rick!  The last one looks like she's yelling too, lol. :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got my own of a bud wing (olddddddddddd pic)











D labata (olddddddddddddd too)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2010)

D labata is AMAZING!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


>


Another one yelling!! :lol: I think they look really scary when they open their mouths like that.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 7, 2010)

Man, those Budwings are funny!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Man, those Budwings are funny!


Their prey doesn't think so!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 7, 2010)

lol, they are funny. Very spunky and punky.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 7, 2010)

I rarely ever see one of my mantises give off a threat display, but a while back I ran into a photo on DA that absolutely cracks me up. Nothing like a bug being scared by an even smaller bug... actually this mantis does a great job of portraying my mom when she sees a mantis...  

http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/art/wei...-mind-132119612


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I rarely ever see one of my mantises give off a threat display, but a while back I ran into a photo on DA that absolutely cracks me up. Nothing like a bug being scared by an even smaller bug... actually this mantis does a great job of portraying my mom when she sees a mantis...  http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/art/wei...-mind-132119612


 :lol: That's a great pic!  I've had mantids who were similarly afraid of meal and waxworms. Very funny!


----------



## planetq (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread is amazing.

Rick I love your pics! haha

Wow I never saw an orchid threat pose before.. looks like a dove about to take flight.

And haha that last pic! hahaha wow, moments like this is partially what life is about.

what kind of species are those in the last pic?


----------

